# dogs an training scents



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

ok I bought some training scents few years back for got I had them an was wondering if any one had any idea if they still good .. I got few dogs I want try get started an some freshen up some . I'm thinking about starting dogs on bobcat an would like any suggestions on where to find some good scent 
an thanks in advance


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would contact the company about shelf life of the scents you have to see if they are still OK to use.

I goggled dog training scents and found a bunch of places that sell scents from Amazon to gun dog supply and even Cabela's.

I got some Pete Richards Phesant scent off Amazon to train my English Setter on birds and seems to have worked.


 Al


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I have experienced limited success using training scents on hounds through the years. Have seen experienced hounds that wouldn't mess with a drag track. It's not the real thing. Grawes comes closer than the rest, but still no substitute for the real thing. Better to find somebody with experienced cat dogs and see if they will let you run with them. Peer pressure is the best training tool. You are in a pretty good place, lot's of cats down there and lots of cat hunters. Most people in that part of the country run them with running dogs instead of tree dogs, from what I understand cats there stay in the thick stuff and don't climb much.


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

Reason I'm considering bobcat is well I believe one ate all my laying hens . an like get a run for it lol I got plott hounds .

I was curious on scent one what I bought was from tinks . an well wondering if I should try it all I got is bear an hog scent .tried look it up but no luck . now the car scent I figured best but from someone that makes theirs from real scent


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

How does one go about training their dog's nose?

I would like to learn, to get my dog trained; unfortunately no one in my area uses dogs for hunting/scentwork.


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

Get scent of what you want them to find . put it on a rag or something an drag it out like a trail .. May have tease them a little but to get them into the scent


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Start with a well bred hound. It should be born with a strong desire to trail things. Discourage it from the the things you don't want it to trail and it should be left trailing the things you want. Try to set up situations for success and avoid situations where failure is highly likely. In other words, start tracks in snow, on desired game sightings, or turn in pups behind trained hounds. rather than letting them find their own track in areas frequented by undesirable game. You can't make them follow a track, they have to be born wanting to follow a track.

Tracking scents are difficult, getting something in a bottle that replicates the distinct scent profile that a passing animal makes is darn near impossible for we of limited olfactory capabilities. Most of them are heavy on urine, and unless you are after an animal with some form of incontinence, are not going to be very realistic. Then you have the issue of track direction. You are putting a smelly liquid on a rag, and dragging it, rubbing the liquid off. The scent could very possibly get weaker as you went, with some encouragement you could train your dog to be a backtracking idiot if you weren't extremely judicious with the use of training scents. There is probably more lasting good that will come out of using the scent on a dummy, be it an old hide or towel used for tug of war games with a pup, or possibly a mad raccoon in a cage, to get that scent in a pup's nose than actually laying trails with it.


----------

